# Do any high end recurve archers NOT use a clicker?



## k9unit (Jan 1, 2011)

Ok, I know that a clicker is there for you to release at a consistent draw etc. But is there any high end archer that doesnt use one?
I ask because I am in the midst of using one. I have worked hard, VERY hard for over a month almost daily and still have yet to achieve the same groups as I had withought the clicker. If this is normal then ok,but I just wanted peoples opinions on the subject "in case" I may be going the wrong direction for myself.

Archery is such a specific sport as to training and such that I thought there may be a "slight" chance I may be abnormal!


----------



## noobcaheo (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't know for everyone else here but I worked to get a very consistent group first before getting the clicker on.


----------



## k9unit (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanx Noobcaheo, I did the same and my groups were commin pretty great. If I may ask, what where the groups before and how long did it take u to get them the same after using the clicker?


----------



## nifty (Jun 21, 2009)

I am by no means a coach, but have been working with a young archer to help getting going. Before using a clicker I had him understanding why his groups were the way they were, for example.. If his were groups were slightly horizontal it could be because of his release or bow hand. If they were slightly vertical it could be his anchor point. When they tightened up just recently we have just screwed on a clicker and see how he goes. Understanding his groups were mor important to start with.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

if you are shooting 70 meters or more with an olympic recurve bow, then you will need the clicker. Every top olympic recurve archer uses one. 


Chris


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

take your sight off and move to 5 yards...spend a couple weeks just working on drawing to anchor, squeezing the shoulder blades together through the clicker.

I would expect your groups to get worse just starting out using a clicker...it's distracting. You are forced to use some other reference for your final anchor and release point that other parts of your from start to fail. Remember its much harder to shoot with a clicker than without one...give yourself a break. If it takes you 6 months to get used to it, so what, that's what it takes.

Remember to build your shot, take your time, have a nice smooth draw to anchor then squeeze the shoulder blades to clear the clicker...don't forget about a smooth clean release--easily forgotten when starting out with a clicker (snap- OH, time to release--then pluck the string or pop the fingers open)

Just my .02


----------



## noobcaheo (Jun 15, 2011)

k9unit said:


> Thanx Noobcaheo, I did the same and my groups were commin pretty great. If I may ask, what where the groups before and how long did it take u to get them the same after using the clicker?


After I put the clicker on, my grouping got tighter. I accidentally shot a couple of arrows thru the clicker (vanes fell off) at first though. :angel:


----------



## gumibears (Jun 1, 2008)

In the long run, the clicker will be very useful. You'll get used to it to the point where if you go back to not using one, you might wonder why your arrow hasnt clicked yet 

Are you having a problem clicking too early or too late and adjusting the clicker doesnt seem to be solving it? If so, then you need to have someone else see where you draw to more or less and adjust your clicker to the set point for you. Its important to have someone else do it, because where they set it hopefully is correct, then you need to get used to pulling it to that exact spot. Then you'll need probably a month to get used to it.

OR are the arrows just not grouping? You most likely are anticipating the clicker like most archers who first start with the clicker. Try to ignore it and just shoot "normally". Yeah you'll shoot through the clicker sometimes, but you need to get used to it being there. Its particularly useful when you are tired at tourneys, and need to know how far to draw back. I know thats not what its really meant for, but practically that is a good reason to have one.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

The best archer I ever saw shoot without a clicker was (up until about 12 years ago) Ann Hoyt.

Vic Berger was one of the greatest indoor recurve archers in history. He won a bunch of big money tournaments in the golden age of the PAA. I saw him shoot a few times in the late 60s early 70s era. He would shoot 300 level scores on the old Vegas target or the NFAA type target or PAA target. However, I remember Charlie Pierson saying Vic couldn't hang with guys like Pace outdoors since he wouldn't use a clicker and at the longer distances that was a big handicap


----------



## TheRohBoat (Sep 4, 2012)

No.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

k9 -

Think you might not be getting the whole picture. Sure, the clicker is a draw check and at distance a consistent draw length is critical. However, that's not the only reason top level shooters use one. With proper training, the clicker becomes a release aid. As simple the the release is, it's pretty difficult to do it exactly the same way every time. Slight variations may not show up on the indoor circuit, but become very apparent at distance. When the clicker is used correctly, it sets up an anticipatory response to almost take the release out of "conscious control". For elite level shooters that's it's real benefit. (It also can give the shooter enough time at anchor to fully set up the shot - remember it was invented back in 1957 as a fix for target panic.) What needs to be established is a "click-release" mechanism and that may take the better part of a year for some people.

The downside is that while most people can learn to use one (with proper training) in a few sessions to a few week, again, to really "get it" may take the better part of a year. During that time, it can be your worst enemy, since it can really increase your workload at anchor. Not only does every aspect of your form need to be consistent to maintain clicker length, you have to mentally be able to break the clicker. A lot of people develop a "clicker panic" because they are afraid of an early break. 

With all that being said, while it may be possible to set up and learn to use a clicker on your own, it's usually better to have an experienced shooter (instructor/coach) walk you through it, at least initially and then spot check you occasionally thereafter.

In effect, if you're serious about shooting competitively, get some training with it and use it. Yes, it will be the best thing in archery you will ever hate. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## yurmes (Apr 2, 2013)

K9unit,

good grouping it's ok, but what about results on distances? for example 30/50/70


----------



## k9unit (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanx to everyone with all the info, and advice. I will keep up the hard work as I AM confident that it will improve, I think I was just trying to fool myself to make it less work. lol

Thanx again all!


----------



## Drowsy (May 9, 2013)

Just my 2 cents here... I HATED the clicker when I first put it on. Clicking too soon, clicking too late, not clicking at all. I had very good groups before I put it on, and the clicker changed everything for me. It was like learning to shoot all over again. Did I mention I HATED it? I put it back in my bag, and it stayed there for a little while. 

But once I got past the initial frustration, and learned how to properly set it and use it, I found myself shooting great groups, but much more consistently vs without the clicker. Just an FYI, it took me a few weeks to get comfortable with the clicker, and that's only after having a coach watch me use it, and help me set it to the correct length. It's going to take a lot of work, and a lot more use of controlled back tension, but it will pay off huge in the end.


----------



## Dr.Winston (Mar 19, 2018)

To answer your question, YES! Not every top archer uses one. Vic Berger (Archery Hall of Fame) and the first person to ever shoot back to back perfect 300 scores, never used a clicker! He was my coach and I worked for him for a few years, and he said a clicker was nothing more than a crutch for those who didn't want to put in the effort to master their skills. I too, in over 50 years, have never used one. So, to each his own I guess.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

So one archer in the last 40 years?


That is telling in itself. 

I think OP was refering to current top recurve archers.


Chris


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

The only people I see attempting to shoot Olympic Recurve without a clicker are beginners (for a reason) and out of touch old timers who are either in complete denial, or who are not willing or able to endure the extra work that a clicker forces on you. Other than that, every single competitive Olympic Recurve archer uses one because it is such a distinct advantage it would be silly not to.


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

I went from NFAA scores like 180 to 236 at the state meet in about 2-3 months during an indoor season when I put a clicker on. I remember after a bad tournament experience I bought a clicker and took about 6 weeks off from tournaments and that for a bit I was in fact at sea. I don't remember many form changes from my coach at the time. I've since improved but that work is more technical. But to me for intermediates and novices you put a clicker on and it should solve all manner of ills and your score should go up. Over time. I won't say I didn't struggle for a few weeks. But once you figure it out, I agree, it's like free consistency, and particularly out at 70, I can't imagine anyone handing that back.

To me the 2 big "learning curve" for rookies challenges on clickers are (1) doing your form right while controlling your spot on the clicker and (2) setting the clicker itself right. Experts have to learn more subtle stuff, but for learners, it's different. The former is a coach thing. The latter, though, you need to figure out where it needs to be set to help you out. If you are either blowing through it too easy, or it's like work and you have to yank, it might just be clicker setting. If you have the wrong clicker setting either you won't do the form right because it's set too short, or you'll work yourself to death and arm pull because it's set too deep. Part of the process of learning a clicker is figuring out where to put it for you, and also when to move it.

So what is your usual feeling when you try the clicker? Is it like you can barely set up and it pops? Or is it like you have to go to your happy place to try and avoid it becoming a muscle beach workout? Do you feel like you aren't in your form or alignment when you're trying to do the clicker?


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

To be fair I think every year I do Oly, including particularly one where I was coming off giving barebow a try, I would sit there and try and convince myself I didn't need a clicker. Oh, there was that time the clock was running out and you couldn't set the clicker and you just went and shot an x. But those experiences are usually anecdotal and misleading and if you're honest with yourself about relative effectiveness -- including testing it by trying the different ways for score -- clicker wins. I wanted to try "pushing" through the clicker this year, it worked ok in practice, but my practice this year was mostly at night in the cool in my garage area, went to a tournament, put up a score......and I don't push anymore, except as a plan B, that's how I'll describe it.

I would stick with the clicker, tinker with how it is set, etc.


----------

